# Word of the Day - Abrogate



## Jace (Aug 15, 2022)

Abrogate...tr.v..

Def. : To abolish or annul by authority

It was decided to Abrogate the rules.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2022)

A person named to be the Executor of a Will, should not _abrogate _their responsibilities.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2022)

Many very interesting and meaningful customs of the past,
have been _abrogated _by recent generations.


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 15, 2022)

The state of Ohio abrogated Common law marriage in 1991.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2022)

That is very interesting, @ohioboy  !
Thanks for posting that!


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 15, 2022)

Kaila said:


> That is very interesting, @ohioboy  !
> Thanks for posting that!


Grandfather exceptions apply.

https://codes.ohio.gov/ohio-revised-code/section-3105.12


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 15, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> The state of Ohio abrogated Common law marriage in 1991.


What if a couple started living together in 1990 and live together for 7 years or whatever the state law required to be common law married? We’re they grandfathered in?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 15, 2022)

Telephone, n. An invention of the devil which abrogates some of the advantages of making a disagreeable person keep his distance.

 — Ambrose Bierce


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> What if a couple started living together in 1990 and live together for 7 years or whatever the state law required to be common law married? We’re they grandfathered in?


From reading the link that was posted by @ohioboy 
my *guess* is that the entire 7 years would have had to occur before the date that the previous long-standing law was _abrogated_ in 1991.
Is that what you think it indicates , ohioboy?


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 15, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> What if a couple started living together in 1990 and live together for 7 years or whatever the state law required to be common law married? We’re they grandfathered in?


Simply living together for seven years did not automatically make it a common law marriage, other factors apply that must be present. Actually I read some case law on that once at the law library about it. They had to have presented themselves as man and wife and be known by others as that, etc. Let us assume for discussion purposes, they had a valid common law marriage before the date of abrogation that met the requirements by law, then yes, they were grandfathered in. Seven years at least, "prior" to abrogation.


----------



## Jace (Aug 15, 2022)

all the exceptional posts!  T Y, all, for contributing.


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 16, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Telephone, n. An invention of the devil which abrogates some of the advantages of making a disagreeable person keep his distance.
> 
> — Ambrose Bierce


Yes, and thank you for caller ID.


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 16, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Simply living together for seven years did not automatically make it a common law marriage, other factors apply that must be present. Actually I read some case law on that once at the law library about it. They had to have presented themselves as man and wife and be known by others as that, etc. Let us assume for discussion purposes, they had a valid common law marriage before the date of abrogation that met the requirements by law, then yes, they were grandfathered in. Seven years at least, "prior" to abrogation.


That makes sense, but how does anyone, except the couple, know when they started living together? Say hypothetically that the couple lived together for 8 years and then decided to split. The woman wants him to sell the house and give her half. He says they were only together for 6 years. How do they prove their case? Isn’t that a he said, she said thing?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> That makes sense, but how does anyone, except the couple, know when they started living together? Say hypothetically that the couple lived together for 8 years and then decided to split. The woman wants him to sell the house and give her half. He says they were only together for 6 years. How do they prove their case? Isn’t that a he said, she said thing?


Interesting ideas there.  I would think they could both present evidence of their claims.


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 16, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> That makes sense, but how does anyone, except the couple, know when they started living together? Say hypothetically that the couple lived together for 8 years and then decided to split. The woman wants him to sell the house and give her half. He says they were only together for 6 years. How do they prove their case? Isn’t that a he said, she said thing?


As Kaila correctly stated, documents/evidence would need to be presented, the court would not just accept the fact. Ohio is not a community property state, back then I do not know


----------

